# Private HS or Public HS



## SoccerFrenzy (Jan 31, 2018)

What is your experience on this. Better chances of getting into college playing Private or Public HS?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> What is your experience on this. Better chances of getting into college playing Private or Public HS?


No.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> No.


No as in?


----------



## espola (Jan 31, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> No as in?


No difference.  More germane would be selective teams (State, Regional, National ODP or similar) or teams with honest open competitive tryouts (ECNL, DA, etc).  

There are many private schools that openly advertise athletic development, but I only know of 2 that push soccer up front.  Now if your kid is a tennis player, private school is the way to go, even if you  have to go deeply into debt.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jan 31, 2018)

espola said:


> No difference.  More germane would be selective teams (State, Regional, National ODP or similar) or teams with honest open competitive tryouts (ECNL, DA, etc).
> 
> There are many private schools that openly advertise athletic development, but I only know of 2 that push soccer up front.  Now if your kid is a tennis player, private school is the way to go, even if you  have to go deeply into debt.


Thank You Espola


----------



## Surfref (Jan 31, 2018)

Doesn’t matter.  Club soccer gets you into college soccer.  As for education, do your research before you pay for a private high school.  My DD went to a very good charter high school that ran the class schedule the same as college semester system.  DD and her friends had no problem adapting to college classes.  There were also a large percentage that went to college.  I truly believe that a student going to a high school in a low income bad neighborhood can still get into a quality college and succeed.  It is all up to the student to apply themselves in high school and college.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 10, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> What is your experience on this. Better chances of getting into college playing Private or Public HS?


Doesn't matter.  It's all about the player not what the parents are willing to spend.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Feb 10, 2018)

espola said:


> No difference.  More germane would be selective teams (State, Regional, National ODP or similar) or teams with honest open competitive tryouts (ECNL, DA, etc).
> 
> There are many private schools that openly advertise athletic development, but I only know of 2 that push soccer up front.  Now if your kid is a tennis player, private school is the way to go, even if you  have to go deeply into debt.


I hate to agree with @espola but he is 100% correct.


----------



## jojosoccer (Feb 10, 2018)

There are so many choices for high school these days.
Do your research on the options for HS.
Visit the open houses and see if your child has a good feeling about any school. 
As for playing in college, find a good club that will help get your child seen.
Some clubs have College advisors or college programs that are helpful.
Playing on clubs with a reputation will help; Blues, Slammers, Legends, Beach and Surf can be useful clubs that support your player.


----------

